# New Grandaughter



## tonyt (Feb 9, 2015)

In case y'all been missing my wit and wisdom, this is why. Say hello to my third grand. Frances Tortorice aka Franci. Please excuse the scour, she's only a few hours old in this picture.


----------



## Deezil (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats to your family!
Precious..


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats Tony!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats Tony! 

Now put her to work on the floor corker.


----------



## Julie (Feb 9, 2015)

A congrats Tony!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats Tony!


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats Tony!


----------



## the_rayway (Feb 9, 2015)

Wonderful Tony!
Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## vernsgal (Feb 9, 2015)

A big Congrats!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 9, 2015)

Congratulazioni, Nonno!


----------



## richmke (Feb 10, 2015)

At what age can they start helping to make the wine?


----------



## Enologo (Feb 10, 2015)

Congrats! I have two grandaughters. Gia who just turned 7 in January helped to bottle my Shiraz two weeks ago. Ella only just started to walk so I guess it'll be awhile for her.


----------



## Jericurl (Feb 10, 2015)

Congratulations Tony!!!!

What wine batch are you starting to give her for her 21st birthday?! 

Also, I love the crazy looks newborns always seen to have in pictures....like they are throwing some major shade.

Their looks are usually WTH?! or THIS IS BULLSHIT!


----------



## bkisel (Feb 10, 2015)

Way to go!


----------



## GaDawg (Feb 10, 2015)

Congratulations, we call them grand for a reason!


----------



## tonyt (Feb 10, 2015)

richmke said:


> At what age can they start helping to make the wine?



My four year old grand daughter and 3 year old grand son both help stir.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 10, 2015)

Jericurl said:


> Congratulations Tony!!!!
> 
> What wine batch are you starting to give her for her 21st birthday?!
> 
> ...



When each were announced _in utero_ I have started a kit of their parents choice and bottles at least one Imperial (8 bottles) for the Baptism.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 10, 2015)

Enologo said:


> Ella only just started to walk



My 4 year old grand daughter is Antolella (translates Anthony's grand daughter) we call her Ella too.


----------



## Enologo (Feb 10, 2015)

Mine are Gianna and Gabriella so Gia Mia and Ella Bella.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 11, 2015)

Tony, Simply adorable! Congratulations my friend!


----------



## jswordy (Feb 11, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------

